# IQ Test



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 15, 2007)

A  man walked into a  very high-tech restaurant   in a fancy hotel. As   he waited to be seated, he  noticed that the Maitre D' was a robot.  The robot clicked to attention and said, "Sir, there is a one hour wait.   I am programmed to converse with you until a table is ready, if you please."

Intrigued,   the man  said, "OK."   The robot clicked a couple more times and then asked, "Sir,  what is your   IQ?"

The   man answered, "Oh, about 164."

The   robot  then proceeded to discuss the theory of relativity,  interstellar space travel, the latest medical breakthroughs, etc .

The   man was most  impressed. The next day he returned, But thought he would try a different  tack.

The robot again asked, "What is your IQ, sir?"   This time the man answered,   "Oh, about 100".

So the robot started discussing NASCAR  racing, the latest basketball scores,and what to expect the Red Sox to do this weekend.

The guy had to try it one more time. So the next day he returned.   Again the robot asked the question, "What is your  IQ?" 

This time the man drawled out, " Uh.....'bout 50."

The robot  clicked, then leaned close and very slowly asked,  "A-r-e??  y-o-u-r?? p-e-o-p-l-e?? g-o-i-n-g??  t-o   n-o-m-i-n-a-t-e????H-i-l-l-a-r-y?"


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 15, 2007)

And since I just got an anonymous but not surprising nastygram from the* T*oo *O*ften *O*ffended *L*eague (*T.O.O.L.)* accusing me of being sexist, I feel I should point out up front that I personally have no problem, conceptually, with the idea of *a* female president. But I'll be damned to hell if I'm gonna help it be THIS candidate.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled humor, or not, as you choose. Please excuse the interruption.


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 15, 2007)

hahaha
btw i like the way you think


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 15, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> hahaha
> btw i like the way you think


 

Yeah, you never know these days when the *K*razy *N*utbag *O*ffended *B*rigade (*K.N.O.B.*) will take offense these days.

That attitude really pisses me off, that somehow if you are against Hitlery you're magically now "against women". 

But I guess we'll have to chalk that one up to the *P*eople *H*aving *I*nstantly *L*ost *I*ntelligence *S*ince *T*aking *I*nsane *N*ews *E*xcessively (*P.H.I.L.I.S.T.I.N.E.*)


----------



## bydand (Feb 15, 2007)

I like it a LOT!  I have nothing against a woman President either, but have to agree the Country can do better than Hillary C.  I really have to wonder about the judgement of someone who would not only marry, but stay with a putz like Bill.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 15, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> And since I just got an anonymous but not surprising nastygram from the* T*oo *O*ften *O*ffended *L*eague (*T.O.O.L.)* accusing me of being sexist, I feel I should point out up front that I personally have no problem, conceptually, with the idea of *a* female president. But I'll be damned to hell if I'm gonna help it be THIS candidate.
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled humor, or not, as you choose. Please excuse the interruption.


 
Anonymous eh..... probably afraid of the sniper cats. 

I too have no problem with a woman president but I am not all to found of Hillary although she is an intelligent person, I just do not like her. That and her limo almost broadsided me once back when Bill was the Pres. Don't know if she was in it, but it did run the stop sign quite nicely. 


But I do have one serious question... what type of music is the cat playing?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 16, 2007)

don't let the jackholes get you down.  some people have no sense of humor.

personally, i might very well wind up voting for hillary.  she's smart as hell and a strong politician.  i don't like her very much either, but she's stubborn and bitchy enough to get the job done and let's face it -- the clinton years were some good years.

i put up with lots of jerks who do their jobs well.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Anonymous eh..... probably afraid of the sniper cats.
> 
> I too have no problem with a woman president but I am not all to found of Hillary although she is an intelligent person, I just do not like her. That and her limo almost broadsided me once back when Bill was the Pres. Don't know if she was in it, but it did run the stop sign quite nicely.
> 
> ...


 

80s metal


----------



## TimoS (Feb 16, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> 80s metal



Looks like an AC/DC song that it's playing


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 16, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## crushing (Feb 16, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> And since I just got an anonymous but not surprising nastygram from the* T*oo *O*ften *O*ffended *L*eague (*T.O.O.L.)* accusing me of being sexist, I feel I should point out up front that I personally have no problem, conceptually, with the idea of *a* female president. But I'll be damned to hell if I'm gonna help it be THIS candidate.
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled humor, or not, as you choose. Please excuse the interruption.


 

Well Andy, I'm not surprised either.  The people that support Hillary are sexists who hate men, especially multi-racial men.



I'mmm juzz keeeeding


----------



## zDom (Feb 16, 2007)

"Hitlery"

:rofl:


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Anonymous eh..... probably afraid of the sniper cats.


 
Fine, I will take credit for my statement. And if you are indeed not sexist, I am truely sorry for making a snap judgement.

And by the way, I am FAR from being a tool. I'd also like to think that I'm not a jackhole, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> And by the way, I am FAR from being a tool. I'd also like to think that I'm not a jackhole,


 
  I never said, inferred or even thought any of that.


----------



## Carol (Feb 16, 2007)

Eh...I'm no fan of Hillary either.  I guess I'm sexis....oh, wait, Hillary and I are the same gender. 

If Andy were sexist in any way, he wouldn't be my training partner.   If he tried to be sexist, perhaps there would be some reports of strange kali stick injur.....JUST KIDDING!!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 16, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I never said, inferred or even thought any of that.


 
Sorry if I was unclear Xue. That statement was in reference to what other people in this thread said, not you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Sorry if I was unclear Xue. That statement was in reference to what other people in this thread said, not you.


 
No problem 


But you really shouldnt confuse old people like that we get befuddled easily :uhyeah:


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 16, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Eh...I'm no fan of Hillary either. I guess I'm sexis....oh, wait, Hillary and I are the same gender.
> 
> If Andy were sexist in any way, he wouldn't be my training partner. If he tried to be sexist, perhaps there would be some reports of strange kali stick injur.....JUST KIDDING!!


 

I'm not a fan of her either, and neither is some of the people I know.  I have no problem with a woman running, but I'm just not excited about her.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 17, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Fine, I will take credit for my statement. And if you are indeed not sexist, I am truely sorry for making a snap judgement.
> 
> And by the way, I am FAR from being a tool. I'd also like to think that I'm not a jackhole, but that's just my opinion.


 

Thank you for owning to it, and thereby proving yourself not only not a tool but a stand up guy .


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 17, 2007)

Andy Moynihan said:


> And since I just got an anonymous but not surprising nastygram from the* T*oo *O*ften *O*ffended *L*eague (*T.O.O.L.)* accusing me of being sexist, I feel I should point out up front that I personally have no problem, conceptually, with the idea of *a* female president. But I'll be damned to hell if I'm gonna help it be THIS candidate.



This reminds me of a Dogbert cartoon. Dogbert is running for Supreme Court judge I think. Anyone who opposes him, he labels a "dog kicking liberal".

I think anyone that opposes Hillary runs the risk of being labeled sexist, regardless if their critique is based solely on merit, competancy, and differing political ideals. I think the same will be said about Obama, being black, but I don't think he will stoop to that. However, I think Hillary et al would.


----------



## Monadnock (Feb 17, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> This reminds me of a Dogbert cartoon. Dogbert is running for Supreme Court judge I think. Anyone who opposes him, he labels a "dog kicking liberal".
> 
> I think anyone that opposes Hillary runs the risk of being labeled sexist, regardless if their critique is based solely on merit, competancy, and differing political ideals. I think the same will be said about Obama, being black, but I don't think he will stoop to that. However, I think Hillary et al would.


 
Yea, it's the same old song and dance. When your side don't win, everyone was sexist, racist and bigoted and somehow you were treated unfairly. Then you say the ballots weren't fair. Then the computers lied. Then you demand a recount. And a recount of the recount. Then you get bumper stickers that say "He's not _my_ president." Then you blame all the world's problems on the one person, run some false ads, fake books with made-up problems, docudramas spreading more falshoods and call it a day. (whew)


----------

